
Whis is Donald Trump so persuasive? - zabramow
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/127479255236/trump-vs-bush-persuasion-wars
======
ZeroGravitas
"I have no idea whether he would be a good President or not, and I don’t
believe you know either."

Really?

~~~
zabramow
Yeah, that's where he lost me too.

~~~
buserror
At least we can hope this one doesn't get a Nobel Peace Prize?

------
MrZongle2
I think this is only part of the equation. IMO Trump is doing well largely for
the same reason Sanders is: both come across as far more _genuine_ than their
competition.

Neither may be suited for President. But neither are following the same kiss-
some-babies, state-inoffensive-truths, dither-on-the-hard-questions playbook
that everybody else has used for decades. And that resonates with people, who
are absolutely sick with politics as usual.

Both men are (again, IMO) performing a public service by throwing a wrench
into the plans of the establishment parties. But I doubt either one will make
it to the general election, because I think the establishment in one party
would rather have the establishment in the _other_ party win (and thus retain
the status quo) than risk an outsider changing things.

~~~
zabramow
Ted Cruz also comes across as genuine, but he's missing the Trump brand.

~~~
MrZongle2
I suspect that Cruz is on the short list of potential running mates within the
Trump campaign. They've avoided crossfire, and neither are popular with the
establishment.

------
zabramow
This post is fascinating, in particular his prediction that Trump will win the
general election.

------
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: he has a good slogan. I used to think Adams was smart.

~~~
jmnicolas
No the real tl;dr is : Trump uses hypnosis which confers him a big advantage
other his opponents.

I read your comment as Adams is dumb because he doesn't say bad things about
Trump.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Sort of; because he is campaigning for a rich bastard with no credible reason
to be trusted with responsibility for our country.

~~~
meesles
Him being rich is irrelevant, go check how rich the Bush family is! As for
credibility, I don't think being part of a dysfunctional congress offers the
other candidates much more credibility. I'm on the fence as to whether I like
Trump yet or not, but these arguments are shallow and ineffective.

Not trying to be confrontational, but if you want to criticize someone you
should come up with something more concrete and relevant!

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Ok, how about zero knowledge of policy or law, at the federal level? No
experience with government. Clearly no grasp of important issue to the average
citizen, as made clear by never mentioning anything but sound bytes and macho
posturing?

